# fuel filters



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

ok so how would you go about checking the fuel filter, and if its bad how would you replace?

i feel like when i rev at 4000 rpm anything after that the car starts to sqeel and make a high pitched sound...
anyone know what the problem could be?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Is you fan direct drive (by faulty equipment)?

If it is the fan belt is either making the fan coupler move by force or the fan is so hard to turn at that high of RPM your fan belt is squeaking


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

think i need a new fan clutch? its hard to turn the fan when the car is off.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep your fan clutch is screwed. Time to get another. That'll fix your problem. I'm not sure how much it is but if you want a little more horsepower for a tad bit more money go for an electric fan conversion


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

did you check your belts?
A squeeling wouldnt have anything to do with you fuel filter


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think he posted 2 questions but didn't state that the second wanna be paragraph was the second question


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

ok for the first question, my engine is idling weird.

1. my car rumbles alot after i start it and even after it warms up

2. my car is ticking after i drive it for a little while, it sounds like it is coming from the engine i dont know why. it still runs ok


any info would be nice. :thumbup:


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

1. Define a rumble... normally the VG30 has a rumble if your exhaust is hosed.

2. Ticking = 99 out of 100 times, lifters.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

my car is lumpy, it shakes alot and it ussually keeps like that. it sounds like the motor isint running right, like its missing. but maybe its just old age. all i know is it bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you might have a cylinder not firing. Check your plug wires.


----------

